# Angeln bei Emden (Bei den Friesen)



## Eugen (4. September 2003)

Hallo Boardies,
ich bin mit meinem angelbegeisterten Junior die 1. Oktoberwoche in der Nähe von Emden. Wer kann mir Tip`s geben bezüglich: Kutterfahrten, angeln vom Ufer oder andere gute Möglichkeiten. Bin für jeden Tip dankbar. Tausend Dank vorab.


----------



## Klausi (4. September 2003)

Ich denke mal da kann dir Albatros bestimmt weiter helfen.


----------



## Albatros (4. September 2003)

Moin Eugen#h

Kutter fahren von uns nicht mehr ab, früher gab es die MS Eltra, aber die liegt zur Zeit vor Borkum. Um mit dem Kutter mal auf die Nordsee fahren zu können, musst Du schon einen Umweg von ca. 60km nördlich in Kauf nehmen und Richtung Bensersiel, Neuharlingersiel etc. fahren, dort gibt es Möglichkeiten. Gewässerkarten, Preise für Wochenkarten und alles andere rund um Emden kannst Du der Homepage unseres Vereins entnehmen

klick hier 

Gewässer gibt es wirklich reichlich, alles abfischen kannste eh nicht :q  Ich schicke Dir gleich noch mal ne PN mit meiner Handy Nr., bei Fragen kannst Du mich auch mal anrufen.


----------



## Guen (4. September 2003)

Hallo Eugen ,auf was habt Ihr es denn abgesehen ?
Kutterangeln kann ich nicht empfehlen ,lange Ausfahrt ,wenig Angelzeit ,relativ schlechte Fänge !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Chris7 (5. September 2003)

Hey Albatros,

die "MS Eltra" gibt es noch? Auf der war ich als Kind schon mal. Zum Borkumriff. War damals mit meinen Eltern auf Borkum und durfte zum ersten Mal zum Hochseefischen. Mal abgesehen, daß ich die meiste Zeit über der Reeling gehangen habe und mein Vater, der kein Angler ist, die meiste Zeit geangelt hat, hat diese Tour doch das "Hochseefieber" in mit erfacht!

Mein Gott ... ist das lange her... Jahre, wo seid ihr geblieben?


----------



## Albatros (5. September 2003)

Hi Chris,

jo die MS Eltra gibt es noch. Vor ein paar Jahren ist der Kapitän verstorben und die Eltra ist in andere Händen übergegangen. Aber das Boot ist immer noch für einen Hochseetörn buchbar


----------



## Eugen (9. September 2003)

*Emden*

Guten Morgen Guen,
Sorry für die späte Antwort. Wenn es sicht nicht lohnt mit einem Kutter hinauszufahren, würden wir gerne auf Zander fischen. Wie sieht ´s  da bei Euch aus. Wir werden ca. 15 km nördlich von Emden wohnen. Danke Vorab


----------

